# login bei HMI Miniweb



## thotrix (20 Juni 2007)

Hallo,

möchte mit dem Internetexplorer auf einen PC zugreifen auf dem WinCC Runtime läuft. 

Verbindung ist OK, werde dann ( siehe Bild ) nach einem Name und einem Passwort gefragt. Habe alles mögliche probiert, weiß jemand weiter?

Gruß und schonmal danke.


----------



## misconduct (21 Juni 2007)

probier mal
Administrator als Name
und 100 als Passwort


----------



## thotrix (22 Juni 2007)

Funktioniert, Danke !!!


----------

